
Show HN: Mandelbrot explorer with Rust Rayon and Web Workers (needs Chrome) - ngalstyan4
https://narekg.me/projects/mandelbrot/
======
ngalstyan4
This is a showcase of recent Web technologies (Shared memory buffers, Web
Workers, WebAssembly, Rust with Rayon) working together. It also makes for a
quick interactive map of the Mandelbrot set.

Zoom into the set by click-and-dragging to form a region. Toggle
`color_threads` box to see the work done by different Rayon worker threads.

